# hi everyone!



## Keroro (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi! My name is David, and I am new to this hobby! (Yet to acquire a mantid )

I hope to get a mantid soon and post pictures like everyone else! I would also like ideas for the name of my first mantid..


----------



## echostatic (Sep 27, 2007)

pinchy o.o

i use this name often, like for my s.subspinipes (centipede)

i saw a lobster named that on the simpsons &gt;.&gt;


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome! Where in CA are you?


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome from OHIO! Beautiful here now, we are in the process of our leaves falling. Want to see a pic? ok here it is.






For you's who do not see the seasons change, this is for you! Enjoy


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome. Nice pic hibiscus. None of that around here. I am originally from Illinois and I miss the fall colors. Don't miss winter though.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 27, 2007)

I already miss summer...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Rick, I can take a good pic outside, but for some reason, my camera does not like me bugs :lol: Fall is the best time, but I love winter too!


----------

